# Duda con driver y armado divisor para bafle 2 vías



## garies (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola, quiero armar un bafle tipo reflex de 2 vías full-range con un woofer 12" EV de 150W RMS y un driver entre estos dos:

 - *American Vox AV-31 *(Titanio, 75W RMS, 1.35" Voice coil, 12.6 Oz magnet, 1500 - 20000 Hz, 102 dB/w/m ) *
- American Vox DR-115 ( TD-U100 ) *(fenólico, 100W RMS, 1.5" Voice coil, 25 Oz magnet, 8 ohms, 1500-16000Hz, 102 dB/w/m)

Que opinan de estos drivers? Cual eligirían??
Alguno conoce la marca American Vox? http://www.americanvox.com/home.html

Quisiera saber que frecuencia de corte me recomendarían para el divisor y que tipo de divisor debería armar/comprar.

Un amigo me recomendo dejar el woofer sin nada y conectar el driver en paralelo con un filtro paso/alto de 1er orden. Que tal esto?

Salu2!


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 7, 2010)

Lo primero que tenès que tener de los parlantes, son los paràmetros Thiele-Small. No creo que los que mencionàs los traigan. Vas a tener que medirlos, pero para eso primero tenès que comprarlos . Con lo que luego, si son malos, no te van a servir de mucho y si no son tan malos (porque de marca, no son), por ahì no te sirven para el arreglo al que te referìs.
Sds.


----------

